# [SOLVED] How to upgrade Socket 478 mPGA?



## thundercat (Jul 4, 2009)

Hello to all as this is my first post.

Hope that someone in the know can help:4-dontkno, am looking to upgrade the CPU on my Fujitsu Siemens Scenic D 2.4Ghz. I had a look online to see what I could find, but I am unsure what ones will work with my moterboard etc. 

I ran CPUz to get some info and it said my cpu was socket 478 mpga, now I have no idea what the last part means, or how it affects compatibility etc

It says My mainboard is a fujitsu siemens D1381
chipset intel i845g
southbridge 82801db (ICH4)

Bios version 4.06 Rev 1.05.1381

If anyone knows where I can find a list of what cpus will work in my computer that would be great, I dont even know if it is possible to put a faster cpu in it yet, so any advice would be appreciated

Thank you


----------



## thundercat (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: How to upgrade Socket 478 mPGA?*

Does anyone know if this would work, and if it would be worth the upgrade

Intel P4 2.80GHz Skt 478 SL6PF 2.8GHz/512/533 Northwood

I used CPUz to get a dump, hopefully someone can use the info to help:


-------------------------
CPU-Z version 1.51
-------------------------

Processors Map
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Number of processors	1
Number of threads	1

Processor 0
-- Core 0
-- Thread 0


Processors Information
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Processor 1 (ID = 0)
Number of cores 1 (max 1)
Number of threads	1 (max 1)
Name Intel Pentium 4
Codename Northwood
Specification Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz
Package Socket 478 mPGA (platform ID = 2h)
CPUID F.2.7
Extended CPUID F.2
Brand ID 9
Core Stepping C1
Technology 0.13 um
Core Speed 2392.4 MHz (18.0 x 132.9 MHz)
Rated Bus speed 531.7 MHz
Stock frequency 2400 MHz
Instructions sets	MMX, SSE, SSE2
L1 Data cache 8 KBytes, 4-way set associative, 64-byte line size
Trace cache 12 Kuops, 8-way set associative
L2 cache 512 KBytes, 8-way set associative, 64-byte line size
FID/VID Control no
Features 


Thread dumps
------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chipset
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Northbridge Intel i845G rev. A1
Southbridge Intel 82801DB (ICH4) rev. 01
Graphic Interface	AGP
AGP Revision 3.0
AGP Transfer Rate	4x
AGP SBA supported, enabled
Memory Type DDR
Memory Size 1536 MBytes
Memory Frequency	132.9 MHz (1:1)
CAS# 2.5
RAS# to CAS# 3
RAS# Precharge 3
Cycle Time (tRAS)	7
DRAM Idle Timer 16


Memory SPD
------------------------------------------------------------------------------

DIMM #1

General
Memory type DDR
Manufacturer (ID) (0000000000000000)
Size 512 MBytes
Max bandwidth PC2100 (133 MHz)
Part number 64MX64K-26B
Serial number 03102125

Attributes
Number of banks 1
Data width 64 bits
Correction None
Registered no
Buffered no
Nominal Voltage 2.50 Volts
EPP no
XMP no

Timings table
Frequency (MHz) 100	133	
CAS# 2.0	2.5	
RAS# to CAS# delay	2	3	
RAS# Precharge 2	3	
TRAS 5	7	


DIMM #2

General
Memory type DDR
Manufacturer (ID) (0000000000000000)
Size 1024 MBytes
Max bandwidth PC3200 (200 MHz)
Part number 1GBUFURTSNAC
Serial number 48515635
Manufacturing date	Week 23/Year 00

Attributes
Number of banks 2
Data width 64 bits
Correction None
Registered no
Buffered no
Nominal Voltage 2.50 Volts
EPP no
XMP no

Timings table
Frequency (MHz) 133	166	200	
CAS# 2.0	2.5	3.0	
RAS# to CAS# delay	2	3	3	
RAS# Precharge 2	3	3	
TRAS 6	7	8	




Mainboard Model D1381 (0x111 - 0x25910)


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

*Re: How to upgrade Socket 478 mPGA?*

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116027

It's a Prescott, also called the PresHOT for their heat issues. 3.0Ghz Socket 478.


----------



## thundercat (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: How to upgrade Socket 478 mPGA?*



ebackhus said:


> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819116027
> 
> It's a Prescott, also called the PresHOT for their heat issues. 3.0Ghz Socket 478.


Thank you for the reply, I think I will leave that one if its prone to overheat. My case gets quite hot at the moment as it uses the PSU to cool everything, so I dont think this is the best solution


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: How to upgrade Socket 478 mPGA?*

you need a fan low down on the front or the side drawing in cool air
one at the rear exhausting hot air

as long as they are installed correctly and the system is not underpowered then heat should not be a problem


----------



## thundercat (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: How to upgrade Socket 478 mPGA?*



dai said:


> you need a fan low down on the front or the side drawing in cool air
> one at the rear exhausting hot air
> 
> as long as they are installed correctly and the system is not underpowered then heat should not be a problem


Thank you for the comment, thats the only thing with my PC, the PSU on it is useless, and to get a better one that will fit is near impossible. 
with the extra graphics card/hdd etc Im quite sure it is right on its limit, I think if I added a few extra fans it would blow it.
I will just be patient and wait to build a new media centre, just got to find a good case with a decent PSU (this pc runs through my tv, but looks bad on my stand + its slow)

Thanks for the help anyway


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes ..........that northwood 2.8 / 533mhz cpu would work for you 

be careful though .......your board will not take the P4 Prescott or northwood cores that are 800mhz fsb ............you need the 533mhz FSB


the Northwood's are not too bad for making heat either .......but the prescott is

http://cgi.ebay.com/Intel-P4-3-06-3...trkparms=65:12|66:2|39:1|72:1205|293:1|294:50


----------



## thundercat (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: How to upgrade Socket 478 mPGA?*



linderman said:


> yes ..........that northwood 2.8 / 533mhz cpu would work for you
> 
> be careful though .......your board will not take the P4 Prescott or northwood cores that are 800mhz fsb ............you need the 533mhz FSB
> 
> ...



Thanks for your help, just ordered one today, hopefully when I get it the pc will run a little faster than it does at the moment!


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

*Re: How to upgrade Socket 478 mPGA?*

you should see a pleasant boost ...........2.4ghz just doesnt come close to cutting the mustard when using a single core cpu


----------



## thundercat (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: How to upgrade Socket 478 mPGA?*



linderman said:


> you should see a pleasant boost ...........2.4ghz just doesnt come close to cutting the mustard when using a single core cpu


Installed a while ago, all seems to be ok, vista system rating went up a little. Going to format and see if it has made any reall difference. Thanks to everyone who helped


----------

